# What good advice do you have for fellow forum goers?



## Ashtot (Aug 15, 2015)

ur not entitled to anything on this forum so get over it and stop complaining about fake currency and chibi art

u little dinglefricks

What's your advice?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 15, 2015)

Don't play mafia

No one cares about tbt currency
No one cares about collectibles
everyone here is mean and im a *****


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 15, 2015)

justice said:


> Don't play mafia
> 
> No one cares about tbt currency
> No one cares about collectibles
> everyone here is mean and im a *****



not everyone here is mean just most ppl

and i assume by ***** u mean cacti?


----------



## epona (Aug 15, 2015)

if you let any part of your personality show at all 50% of the forum will start to hate you and there is nothing you can do about it so don't take it personally ha!!!!!!

also use pastel font if you want who cares


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 15, 2015)

epona said:


> if you let any part of your personality show at all 50% of the forum will start to hate you and there is nothing you can do about it so don't take it personally ha!!!!!!



true but its mostly 10 year olds so 


plus ppl who hate their lives enjoy hating on others cuz it makes them feel better about themselves


----------



## kayleee (Aug 15, 2015)

Don't make 3000000 pointless threads its annoying


----------



## Javocado (Aug 15, 2015)

Don't get grabbed.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 15, 2015)

Grow thick skin. (Though that goes for anyone on any social site ever probably.)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2015)

Turn the computer off asap


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2015)

Don't care.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 15, 2015)

-Leave while you still can

-there is guarantee that you will be hated.

-most people here are sh!t and that's including me

- The Museum is full of *OMG ULTRA KAWAII CHIBI ART ^__^ * so if you want to get Popular jump on that band wagon, also if you want BTBs or In Game bells, open a shop for your *OMFG SO DAMN CUTE CHIBI* art people eat that sh!t up.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> -Leave while you still can
> 
> -there is guarantee that you will be hated.
> 
> -most people here are sh!t that including me



wait didn't you quit like last week??

- post your list of amiibos to earn tbt

- only nerds still play acnl

- join mafiaaaaaaa


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

wow for some reason I thought this was a nice thread?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> not everyone here is mean just most ppl
> 
> and i assume by ***** u mean cacti?



no im a bxtch 
the only nice ppl are in the acnl forums if they talk in brewsters cafe a lot theyre probably mean tbh


----------



## Byngo (Aug 15, 2015)

you're most likely going to get unjustified and anonymous hate no matter what you do, so instead of caring about what people are saying, take a step back for a moment and realize that most of the hate is coming from raging, hormonal tweens.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 15, 2015)

Natty said:


> you're most likely going to get unjustified and anonymous hate no matter what you do, so instead of caring about what people are saying, take a step back for a moment and realize that most of the hate is coming from raging, hormonal tweens.



Bad people are around every corner, 
If you turn around and look at other places,
Then you'll most likely find kind and cool people.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 15, 2015)

Here are some tips that will enhance your enjoyment on The Bell Tree Forums, if not the entire Internet:


- TBT forumgoers mostly frequent on the Animal Crossing boards for obvious reasons, so it's still among the most reliable websites for playing online with fellows ACNL players

- Villager trafficking is still a Serious Business; it will reap you tonnes of in-game or TBT bells if you manage to sell one of the most wanted villagers

- TBT forumgoers are generally fond of anything related to Japanese culture, more specifically on video games and anime; don't be surprised if you see a lot of threads related to that particular culture

- TBT ain't Twitter. Whenever stating an opinion, idea and theory, arguments are essential to reinforce your position. Forum posts have plenty of room for that, so use as much as you want.

- Never take anything too personally; you'll attract less problems that way

- Much like every forum, it's generally difficult (if not impossible) to tell the emotions conveyed by the messages written by fellow members

- If the poster's intent is to make you grief, it's most likely a troll


----------



## oreo (Aug 15, 2015)

don't give a ******* **** \_(ツ)_/?
just chill and have fun
speak your mind yadaya


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 15, 2015)

all in-game bells and items in shops are powersaved or cloned fyi


----------



## wassop (Aug 15, 2015)

*be respectful please*
you can speak your opinions without attacking other people ,
and if someone is being very negative or rude just ignore and report , don't let it ruin your day ♥
you deserve as much respect as you give others


----------



## biibii (Aug 15, 2015)

dont be the person that has the most annoying sense of humor
like:
"if _____ is reading this dont post dumba55 !! JK JK"
dont pick fights bc ur in a bad mood not everything is about you
dont feel special, cause youre not!!!111!!!


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 15, 2015)

Act like you would in any other social situation. Don't take to heart what anyone says, but don't be an obnoxious douche either.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 16, 2015)

Don't send pictures of your inner thigh for TBT bells. In the end, it's not worth it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

Never talk to Moko, she is mine! Just kidding, uhm I guess don't be a diddle to other people on here, and don't take anything too seriously.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah people on this forum take things so seriously all the time. It's just a forum. It's just a place to post and have fun. If people are being mean to you, then just click off the thread and move on? Like, don't get wound up about what silly people have to say about you over the internet, especially when the majority of people like that are just angsty teenagers who are trying to be edgy/cool/funny. Don't make annoying threads saying "I'm sorry" and apologising to everyone because you were being 'stupid'... because... Nobody really cares? Like, at all... People will only just end up forgetting the dumb things you said and did anyway. I don't know. I'm not here to police what people can and can't do - that's why we have moderators - but really just don't take things too seriously. It's the internet after all.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 17, 2015)

send all ur tbt to me
 delete your account
 make another account
 repeat step 1
 repeat step 2
 repeat step 3
 repeat step 1
 repeat step 2
 repeat step 3
 repeat step 1
 repeat step 2
 repeat step 3
 repeat step 1
 repeat step 2
 repeat step 3
 repeat step 1
 repeat step 2
 repeat step 3
 repeat step 1
 repeat step 2
 repeat step 3
 repeat step 1
 repeat step 2
 repeat step 3
 ???
 Profit (4 me bc i have all of ur tbt bells so now i can spend them all on like one small tiny icon of an apple bc,,,,,,,, yknow,,,,,,, why not?)


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> wait didn't you quit like last week??


well I was suspended for a bit but currently I'm staying until The contest


----------



## Llust (Aug 17, 2015)

- everyone needs to read this - don't make your text small then add a 'kawaii' pastel pink color to it, it's simply annoying when i have to highlight your text or zoom in on the screen just to read your bullcrap. this doesnt make you cute or special if you think thats what it does
- dont reply to posts like "lol true dat" or "lol," thats just unnecessary
- the forums are not for hooking up with people, the most you'll find are gullible ten year old girls acting like shes fifteen
- d0nt typ3 lyke dis, are you trying to bring back 2010 typing styles?


----------



## Beardo (Aug 17, 2015)

Act your age, unless you're 12, in that case, grow up and act older.


----------



## Curry (Aug 17, 2015)

Treat others with respect! Not everyone is your age or maturity level.

Cheesy, but yeah.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 18, 2015)

just be yourself and have fun, however be careful when you're trading with people or when trying to buy something because you might get robbed


----------



## ams (Aug 18, 2015)

Get ready to spend hours posting complete nonsense on any thread you can find to earn imaginary currency to spend on hacked items.

Also generally don't post your opinions unless they're popular otherwise you will be attacked by a literal 10 year old child who thinks they have a better understanding of life than you.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 25, 2015)

ams said:


> Also generally don't post your opinions unless they're popular otherwise you will be attacked by a literal 10 year old child who thinks they have a better understanding of life than you.



only sometimes

but ur right they always do it in their minds at least


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> only sometimes
> 
> but ur right they always do it in their minds at least



pretty much everytime they post and not only think about it lel


----------



## iamnothyper (Aug 25, 2015)

dont forget this is the internet....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

"desu" indeed.

but eh yeah don't enter flame wars unless you know how-to


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> "desu" indeed.
> 
> but eh yeah don't enter flame wars unless you know how-to



what


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> what



comes from the right person lel mangoes.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 25, 2015)

dont b tru to urself


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

If you are here for Animal Crossing, you will likely find everything you need.

If you enter the Marketplace, Museum Shop, etc, you will end up on confessions in about a week so do ur best to not harm yourself


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> If you are here for Animal Crossing, you will likely find everything you need.
> 
> If you enter the Marketplace, Museum Shop, etc, you will end up on confessions in about a week so do ur best to not harm yourself



lol yep

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> lol yep



but it doesnt matter cuz its run by neckbeards who spend their lives collecting virtual currency


----------



## sock (Aug 26, 2015)

TYPE PROPERLY AND LEARN YOUR GRAMMAR. 

DON'T use Camel Caps. 

Ugh. Just please. Capital I? Capital letter at the start of each sentence.

Okay now you've seen me rant.

Oh and also, APPRECIATE PEOPLE. I feel like, to be honest, not enough people appreciate QR codes I do. And for God's sake, can no one but me see how much work JvgsJeff puts into his blog?!?!!?!!?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't use markup because most people will complain, not read what you posted, and all your threads will start a debate on markup.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 26, 2015)

No one cares about how many posts you have. Don't flaunt it and don't go into every thread with a main intention of gaining an extra number.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 26, 2015)

Mairmalade said:


> No one cares about how many posts you have. Don't flaunt it and don't go into every thread with a main intention of gaining an extra number.



its funny, back in my day, it was rare to see ppl with 1000 posts because the basement didnt count toward your post count

back then it was actually kind of a thing because it was like "wow you've been here a while", but now it really does mean nothing.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 26, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> its funny, back in my day, it was rare to see ppl with 1000 posts because the basement didnt count toward your post count
> 
> back then it was actually kind of a thing because it was like "wow you've been here a while", but now it really does mean nothing.



ah the good 'ol days


----------



## inkling (Aug 26, 2015)

I never realized there were so many haters...?

accept people for who they are and don't take things personally.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2015)

Don`t worry to much about what other people think, quite oftenly it tells you more about them then yourself.

That said, stay loyal to yourself so you can look yourself in the mirror. Treat others as you want to be treated. 
You`ll still get hurt, but atleast you can safely fall back on yourself. 

You can never ask to many "why?" and "how?" questions in life.


----------



## chronic (Aug 26, 2015)

- 7 people (approximately) in total care about your collectibles.

- Absolutely nobody (confirmed) cares about when you start school/university or your acedemic life in general.

- The blog tree exists for a reason.

- Get out


----------



## Princess (Aug 26, 2015)

don't xD in the irc


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

Princess said:


> don't xD in the irc



that's the best advice in this thread


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2015)

give back wifi ratings


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> give back wifi ratings



this is a great idea and is simply common courtesy


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 27, 2015)

tumblr is life and anyone who disagrees with its worldview must die

insult tumblr at any chance you get


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> tumblr is life and anyone who disagrees with its worldview must die
> 
> insult tumblr at any chance you get



man i hate tumblr its so great?


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> man i hate tumblr its so great?



same i just made a post about how much i hate tumblr (on my tumblr obviously)


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 27, 2015)

whenever you post an opinion get ready for a sh!tstorm


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't be a jerk. Don't say anything that you wouldn't say in real life. Use proper grammar/punctuation. If you're making a post try to make sure there's a reason for it and that there's not another thread for the same thing. Please don't use anything other than the normal font/color/size it makes you look like you want attention badly (if you need attention at least try to get in a discreet way) and it hurts my eyes.


----------



## doveling (Aug 27, 2015)

- everyone here is basically gonna hate you anyway, don't get too close to anyone because they will come and bite your ass later on

- people here hate chibi art, so don't draw it because people will complain heaps and it gets repetitive, so the ignore list comes in handy

- don't speak your mind at all


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 11, 2021)

• Be genuine (because no one likes fake people or poseurs)

• Try your best to treat everyone with respect and dignity, but don't hesitate to stand up for yourself when the situation calls for it.

• Don't let narcissistic mods intimidate you, and always report any who you think might be abusing their power.

• Remember that there's absolutely nothing wrong with bumping old-ass threads just as long as you're actually interested in them!


That's all I got for now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2021)

Is this thread supposed to be a sarcastic game thread oooor...? Like my god looking at some of the FIRST PAGE REPLIES JESUS. Idk maybe there really was alot more mean people back in the day but, wow.

That said, some of the people here have posted... not such great advice. Or maybe that advice hasn't stood the test of time idk. Yes there will be mean people, yes there will be people who simply do not like your v i b e s (cough me) and yes it really does seem like chibi art style gets EATEN UP here (eaten up as in frequently bought compared to all the other lovely art styles that are featured in the museum shop) but I think some people are blowing those things out of proportion. Except the chibi thing. That isn't out of proportion.

This forum overall has lots of nice people who can engage in 'touchier' topics in a civil way instead of outright being a butt like in other places. Yes there will be those people who are being a butt however you gotta admit it takes a couple of posts. Compare that to somethin like Twitter, full of toxic people ready to start chaos at a moment notice over somethin so stupid and insignificant.

As for actual advice, do NOT come into a thread about a certain 'touchy' topic and derail it with your negative opinion. If you don't agree with that topic there a little somethin called ~ignoring it and moving on with your day~. It really is so annoying when someone makes a thread about somethin and others come in saying 'you're wrong the game is like this I don't support your topic'. It's called imagination and open ended stuff. Not everythin is set in stone. Let people have these things, cause what ends up happening like every. Single. Time. Is that someone says somethin that goes directly against the thread and a bunch of 'drama' starts and the thread has to get closed. Every time. Which is why those threads don't stay popular. If you go into a thread like that people will call you out.

One thing I see newer members do alot is bumping really old threads. Like, 2015 old. Which is technically not a problem unless they bump the 'wrong thread', like a thread asking for advice. You really think that member still needs that particular advice YEARS later? Do you really think that member is still active on tbt? It's really just a pet peeve of mine but still.

Last one, which relates to someone's overall character, people will take notice if you act childish in a bad way. They will notice if you constantly bring down others in threads. They will notice if you make negative threads all the time. I certainly do not mean when someone posts in the 'What's Bothering You' thread alot. They can do that. What I mean is when someone makes thread after thread or post after post of 'this is whats wrong with your thing' 'everything wrong with *subject*' or you straight up complain about a common topic others talk about and call those people ride things, even if dummies.

TL;DR don't say somethin that directly goes against a thread that's supposed to be a positive space. Y'alls know what kind of threads I'm talking about. Please LOOK at what thread you're bumping and see how old it actually is. Don't call people rude things.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2021)

Just remember that if you get left negative feedback you don't deserve, try not to let it get to you.

Some people are very spiteful, but there are hundreds that know and see the truth.

Remember that it's only a forum, and it only matters what the real people in your life think of you. ^_^


----------



## ting1984 (Feb 11, 2021)

Don't eat turkey nonchalantly when you have a cat in the house...the cat will find it and start eating it when you aren't paying attention


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2021)

the first page replies i- ,, not sure if this thread was meant to be a joke but uh,, i’ll throw my two cents in, anyway lmao. this stuff could probably go unsaid since we’re a smart, kind bunch of folks unlike in 2015, apparently o_0 but; 

• _please_ be careful about what sorts of personal information you put out on the internet. tbt members are wonderful but there really are some sick people out there who can do awful things with even the simplest of information. 

• if a thread or comment of yours doesn’t get much traction, don’t feel discouraged. i know how easy it is to take stuff personally but i promise that no one is intentionally ignoring you - some stuff just gets more attention than others and with how dead the forums have been lately, that holds even more true imo but i promise, your input is valid and appreciated. <3 as long as it’s respectful!

• lastly, this should go without saying, especially since you guys are all wonderful but please, _please_ be kind to others. it can be easy to be mean, especially over the internet, but please remember that words _do_ hurt and even if someone else isn’t being the nicest, that doesn’t mean that you have to stoop down to their level. you can’t control what others do but you can control what _you_ do. :’)


----------



## amemome (Feb 12, 2021)

LOL the first page... 

I wouldn't participate in all of the surveys on the forums that collect your face/name/where you were born/exact birthday. That's like a recipe for getting doxxed so you should try to be more careful... just my two cents. It takes like one creepy person who has bad intentions to totally find out where you live, who employs you, who your parents are... etc.


----------



## oak (Feb 12, 2021)

If you get an infraction don't freak out like I did the first time. Or even the second or third time cause there will always be someone with more warnings/infractions. As long as you're trying your best to follow the rules just know everyone makes mistakes. I've seen friends leave the site after not being able to handle getting in trouble with the mods. Even if you got banned for a few days, it's all good you'll be back soon enough.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 12, 2021)

I didn't state it in my first post, since I forgot, but I agree with what some of previous users said: Everyone should really be careful with what type of personal information they give out on forums (and the internet in general), as that could potentially lead to problems.

PS: If some users don't like it when others bump up old threads, then they should just simply not click on them and abstain from posting in them (the ironic part is that they're only bumping those threads up even further by doing so).


----------



## RedPanda (Feb 12, 2021)

Be as kind as possible to others, and assume the best about the people you're talking to. Kindness in general is a good policy in life!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2021)

bruh the first page of this thread is so damn toxic lmao 

I know this place was pretty bad in terms of politics and stuff back in 2015/2016 and I'm so glad to see that all the rude ppl have left and this place is quite pleasant to visit now.


one piece of advice I can give is don't let people here get to you. someone here said that people who reply in Brewsters Cafe all the time are really rude, but then that person also called themselves a ***** so? that kinda answers that question lol. I personally spend like 90% of my time here lurking in Brewsters Cafe and The Basement nd I wouldn't say I have a rude bone in my body (unless we talkin about my dad)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 12, 2021)

- be kind 
-be wholesome 
- cover yourself in oil

actual advice: this isnt directed at the person who bumped this thread but please be aware or what you are bumping. i wouldnt advise bumping a thread with sensitive topics such as abuse back up (which has happened before) or mental health threads from years ago. i saw a thread come up from half a decade ago where someone vented heavily about their issues asking for advice on what to do and if theyre a monster. it got bumped with "..." by a newer user. why? wtf good r u
also, villagers arent worth 280 TBT. dont do what i did


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2021)

amemome said:


> LOL the first page...
> 
> I wouldn't participate in all of the surveys on the forums that collect your face/name/where you were born/exact birthday. That's like a recipe for getting doxxed so you should try to be more careful... just my two cents. It takes like one creepy person who has bad intentions to totally find out where you live, who employs you, who your parents are... etc.


I had someone here try to get my address multiple times.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 12, 2021)

wow blast from the past

for anyone wondering, yes 2013-2015 or 16ish tbt was absolutely cutthroat


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

the first page, oh my goodness. well im glad to see its changed !! this is the nicest platform ive ever been on and im thankful to be here.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2021)

Byngo said:


> wow blast from the past
> 
> for anyone wondering, yes 2013-2015 or 16ish tbt was absolutely cutthroat



Your original post from 2015 is extremely underrated.



Byngo said:


> you're most likely going to get unjustified and anonymous hate no matter what you do, so instead of caring about what people are saying, take a step back for a moment and realize that most of the hate is coming from raging, hormonal tweens.


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

That first page-

I don't have that much advice, but I'd say for sure to be yourself on the forums! And, don't be afraid to comment on a thread or anything of the liking. I know I was intimidated at first, but there's actually super kind people here!

Along with the fact of, don't share too much personal information.


----------



## meo (Feb 13, 2021)

Stay hydrated, eat well, wash your hands.
If you aren't sure how something works or what someone prefers, ask so you don't end up being a derp.


----------



## ting1984 (Feb 13, 2021)

arikins said:


> the first page, oh my goodness. well im glad to see its changed !! this is the nicest platform ive ever been on and im thankful to be here.



lol.  I do like the OP's use of "dinglefricks."  I think back in my mom's era, the Silent Generation, they were called dinglefritzes.  lol.

Which reminds me...Gen Z uses a lot of new slang I've had to catch up on.  I see it a little less here than some other places, but for example, a hot dog/gun is called a "glizzy," "dead***" means serious, "no cap" means no lie, "I got drip" means the person thinks they are attractive (I thought it meant they had a disease of some sort)...I'm always Googling these terms when I have to Discord with this generation.


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

ting1984 said:


> lol.  I do like the OP's use of "dinglefricks."  I think back in my mom's era, the Silent Generation, they were called dinglefritzes.  lol.
> 
> Which reminds me...Gen Z uses a lot of new slang I've had to catch up on.  I see it a little less here than some other places, but for example, a hot dog/gun is called a "glizzy," "dead***" means serious, "no cap" means no lie, "I got drip" means the person thinks they are attractive (I thought it meant they had a disease of some sort)...I'm always Googling these terms when I have to Discord with this generation.


yes, less slang here since its actually very tame. most slang we use are highly inappropriate haha. "drip" means more like ur fit (fit being an abbreviation for outfit, its kind of slang too) being good/cool.


----------

